# 2 x Laing Ultra ?



## Dr.House (25. April 2008)

Hab letzte Woche meine Laing Pro in Ultra umgemoddet. Jetzt habe ich ne andere Idee. Siehe Skizze

Die Dual-Deckel von Luxx und so verbinden 2 Laing aber in Reihe,deswegen denke ich dass das nicht viel bringt außer mehr max. Steighöhe.
Aber der Durchfluss wird nicht verdoppelt,nur zum Teil gesteigert,da der Widerstand des Kreislaufes mit 2 Pumpen besser im  Griff ist.

Meine Idee ist 2 Pumpen parallel zu schalten und so annäherend den doppelten Durchflüss zu schaffen. Siehe Skizze 2x 500 l/h = 1000 l/min.

Mein AGB hat 3 Anschlüße unten und dass würde passen, die Pumpenausgänge werde ich mit diesem Teil zusammenführen zu einem Schlauch:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserk


----------



## Steal-Angel (25. April 2008)

Also, sehe ich das richtig, dass du einen großen Teil vom Wassersystem der einfacchheit weggelassen hast? Also das beide Laing's zum gleichen Eingang vom CPU-Kühler fhren?
Wenn ja, verstehe ich deine Idee 

Ich glaube der Luxx deckel versucht was ähnliches....meiner Meinung nach setzt eher der Watercool aufsatz die beiden in Rheie, wäre mal echt cool (wenn du 2 Pumpen hast) ergebnisse bzw. vergleich zu bekommen!


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

Wenn du 2 Pumpen in einem Kreislauf benutzen willst dann würde ich die nur direkt in reihe schalten. Habe sowas auch schon mal mit 2 Laing gesehen aber ich kanns gerade nicht finden  Den doppelten Durchfluss wirst du dadurch nicht erreichen und die Frage ist auch inwiefern das überhaupt etwas bringt.


----------



## Dr.House (25. April 2008)

@ der8auer

Wieso nur in Reihe ? Klar geht das auch parallel,wenn beide Pumpen gleich sind.
 Klar wird der Durchfluss nicht ganz verdoppelt aber mehr als nur mit einer Pumpe.  Bringen soll es was. Weniger °C ,da mehr Durchfluss.
Schade dass ich keinen Durchflusssensor habe um den Unterschied zu dokumentieren(Aquaero zu teuer für den Spaß)

Mehr Durchfluss und weniger °C -der Zusammenhang steht auch in der neuesten Ausgane von PCGH-Extreme Heft.

@Steal-Angel   klar habe ich den Rest weggelassen zur Vereinfachung-der Rest ist klar.


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

100%ig gleich sind die Pumpen ja nie. Sicher kann ich es nicht sagen weil ich mit sowas auch noch keine Erfahrungen habe aber ich denke mal dass sich die Ströme im Y Verbinder gegenseitig behindern könnten. 
Hast du die Sachen schon bestellt? Ich habe 2x HPPS Plus Pumpen und einen Durchflussmesser. Könnte das eventuell am Wochenende mal ausprobieren


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2008)

Hab noch nix bestell. Wollte mal erstmal fragen ob einer das schon gemacht hat oder ob das so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle.

PS. Die Dual-Laing-Deckel sind beide als In-Reihe ausgeführt und bringen nicht sehr viel.

Es wäre toll wenn du dass testen könntest     

Hast du so ein Y-Verbinder ?  Bitte testen


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

Ja habe genau den gleichen Y Verbinder hier den du dir kaufen möchtest  Muss nur noch schauen ob ich auch noch einen Einlassadapter für meine 2. Pumpe habe 

edit: Habs gefunden  AwardFabrik - Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Awardfabrik Wakü Bilderthread


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2008)

Danke.   Das wird funktionieren !   Garantiere !

PS. Seitdem ich die 680i-NB mitkühle sind die Temps an der CPU um 2-3 °C gestiegen. Mit noch 2 Grakas wird es nicht bessen

und morgen soll noch mein Q6600 @3,8GHz (von ebay) kommen. Ein zweiter Radi(240er) kommt dann auch irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

Ich denke nur dass es besser wäre das Geld in Radiatoren zu investieren als in eine 2. Pumpe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2008)

der durchfluss in einer wakü wird in erster linie durch den wiederstadn/aufzubringenden druck begrenzt, glaube nicht, dass zwei parrallele pumpen mehr bringen, als 2 serielle - im gegenteil. (aber du bist herzlich eingeladen, die frage zu klären  )

viel schwerwiegender dürften die probleme des absolut gleichen durchflusses sein (sollte eine pumpe z.b. aufgrund von fertigungsschwankungen schwächer sein, wird sie kaum noch was zum kreislauf beitragen), der spätestens beim ausfall einer pumpe komplett zusammenbricht. (wenn die zweite pumpe keinen druck mehr aufbauen kann, fließt das wasser einfach in umgekehrter richtung durch und der rest vom kreislauf steht.)

ansonsten  gilt 8auers aussage: kann mir wenige stellen in einer wakü vorstellen, an der 70 weniger bringen, als bei einer zusätzlichen pumpe.


----------



## Klutten (26. April 2008)

Zwei Pumpen parallel zu schalten bringt rein strömungsmechanisch nichts, zudem sie beide in einen gemeinsamen Schlauch führen, der nicht den größeren Volumenstrom aufnehmen kann. Du steigerst somit bei gleichem Querschnitt nur die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit. Spätestens der erste Kühler bringt dann aber so viel Widerstand, dass die Pumpen eine große Gegenkraft bekommen und die Leistung verpufft.

Wenn du wirklich so etwas bauen möchtest, machen zwei Kreisläufe mehr Sinn. Die Synchronisation beider Pumpen gestaltet sich sonst sehr schwierig. Aber teste es ruhig. Ich bin neugierig, ob die Praxis anders als die Theorie aussieht.


----------



## Fifadoc (26. April 2008)

hmmm, son scheiss. warum hab ich kein linux zur hand, wenn ichs mal brauche ^^

hätte grad lust mal eben ne 2D simulation von dem problem aufzusetzen. hmmm, ich sollte doch mal linux auf meinem rechner zum laufen bringen -.-

aber bis dahin interessieren mich die tests, die ihr macht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2008)

ne strömungsimulation eines kompletten wasserkreislauf "mal eben" aufsetzen?
sonen rechner hätte ich auch gerne...


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. April 2008)

Mit ein bisschen Geschick könnte man einen speziellen Schlauchanschluss bauen.
Ein 2x10mm in 1x15mm Y-Verbinder.

Dann kann der Schlauch auch die Gesamte Wasserkapazität der 2 Pumpen aufnehmen und der Ducrhfluss im CPU Kühler würde verschnellert durch den stärkeren Druck.


----------



## Fifadoc (26. April 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ne strömungsimulation eines kompletten wasserkreislauf "mal eben" aufsetzen?
> sonen rechner hätte ich auch gerne...



quatsch, doch kein 1:1 3D modell eines ganzen kreislaufs. 
es reicht doch völlig ein absatraktes 2D modell mit 2 einflüssen, die sich treffen. Damit kannst du das angesprochene problem doch komplett simulieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2008)

so?
die interessante frage ist imho, wie sich die bedingungen am kühler ändern, wofür nicht zuletzt der wiederstand des gesamten kreislaufes -in abhängigkeit vom durchfluss- wichtig ist.


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

Mir fehlt leider ein Pumpenadapter um den Test noch am Wochenende durchzuführen. Aber da ich sowieso heute noch bei Aquatuning bestelle, kaufe ich mir gleich einen mit und werde den Test nächste Woche nachliefern


----------



## matrix187 (26. April 2008)

mach einfach 2 kühlkreisläufe besser gehts nit !


----------



## Fifadoc (26. April 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> so?
> die interessante frage ist imho, wie sich die bedingungen am kühler ändern, wofür nicht zuletzt der wiederstand des gesamten kreislaufes -in abhängigkeit vom durchfluss- wichtig ist.



sorry, ich hab leider keine lust grad, dir zu erklären, dass man für die nötige diskretisierung nicht den ganzen kreislauf brauchst. glaub mir einfach, dass es so ist. 
wenn ich auf der arbeit für jedes Teilproblem nen ganzen Windkanal simulieren würde, dann wäre der cluster wohl zu klein. 

@Der8auer:
Wann kommste denn etwa dazu erste "realtest" ergebnisse zu berichten? ^^


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2008)

Theorie ist eines. Die Praxis wird es zeigen !  Ich meine hat sich bis jetzt noch kein Anderer aus Neugier damit beschäftigt ?

Wieso soll denn ein Schlauch nicht die Wassermenge von 2 Pumpen aufnehmen können ? Tut er doch-die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Schlauch steigt um fast das doppelte,der Druck im Schlauch auch,somit ist der Widerstand vom Kreislauf leichter zu überwinden.
Um zu garantieren dass der Kreislauf nicht durch Ausfall einer Pumpe nicht andersrum läuft-braucht man nach jeder Pumpe einen Rückschlagventil---http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p177_R-ckschlagventil-6-8mm.html


Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es auch ohne Rückschlagventil funzt auch wenn beide Pumpen nicht gleich viel fördern sollten ! Nur falls eine ausfällt-dann nicht.

Wir warten auf die Tests von der8auer nächste Woche ab-er hat auch Durchflusssensor für den Beweis meiner Theorie. (Danke  an der Stelle an der8auer)

Und an den Moderatoren hier von PCGH-habt ihr sowas nie getestet,oder könntet ihr das noch ausführlich testen ?


----------



## der8auer (26. April 2008)

Kein Problem 

Denke mal Mittwoch oder Freitag, je nach dem wann das Zeug kommt


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2008)

Hab gerade bei Conrad auch vernünftigen Rückschlagventil gefunden.

Passt auch für meine Schläuche !

(hab gerade Strömungslehre mit 2,3 bestanden und denke dass es klappt)


----------



## Fifadoc (26. April 2008)

ich denke ich werd mal die woche versuche, dass ich OpenFOAM auch auf meinem Laptop zum laufen kriege. dann mach ich auch mal ne 2D simulation zu dem Thema.
Da kann man dann grobe aussagen über die auswirkungen machen, wenn die pumpen unterschiedliche mengen fördern.


----------



## Dr.House (26. April 2008)

Mit nem Rückschlagventil ist es egal ob die Pumpen bißl unterschiedlich fördern.  Und die laufen ziemlich gleich. Aber bin gespannt was bei der Simulation rauskommt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2008)

Hier wurde mal mit zwei D5 experimentiert:
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Laing D5 Sammeltread
Allerdings baut die DDC-1 Plus mehr druck auf und hat dafür weniger Durchfluss weshalb der Parallelbetrieb doch der effektivere sein könnte.


----------



## Dr.House (27. April 2008)

Ich warte auf die Ergebnisse vom Test by der8auer nächste Woche ab,mal sehen.


----------



## schitzophren (28. April 2008)

würde auch wenn dann auf 2 kreisläufe und 2 radis bauen und auf 13mm schlauch umsteigen, alles in highflow und keine 90°winkel dann haste optimale leistung. Durch parallel oder reihen schaltung  zweier laings holst du max 2° raus wenn überhaupt. Da kannste das geld für die 2. Laing gleich sparen oder dir nen mora oder tc radi kaufen und alles so lassen.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Material ist bestellt  Wenn alles glatt läuft kommt es am Mittwoch und ich kann es bald testen.

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (28. April 2008)

Danke. Der teure Versand bei Aquatuning geht zum Glück schnell.


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Danke. Der teure Versand bei Aquatuning geht zum Glück schnell.



das kann ich sehr bestätigen. 48h nach der bezahlung hab ich meist die ware schon und das trotz vorkasse.

hoffe mal auf gute ergebnisse. ich muss heute abend erstmal mein laptop plätten und fedora installieren. Dazu dann noch schaffen, den Code sauber zu kompilieren... erst dann kann ich endlich simulieren. Aber grundsätlich werd ich dann mal versuchen auch ein brauchbares 3D Modell für WaKü zu bauen, aber das Projekt ist dann noch seeeehr lang hin ^^


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Ein Freund von mir hat 2x Eheim 1046 in Reihe laufen. Er hat dadurch eine Steigerung von etwa 45l/h auf ca 60l/h erreicht. Der parallele Betrieb gab bei ihm nahe zu keinen Vorteil


----------



## schitzophren (28. April 2008)

jo alles schön und gut die frage ist nur was machen 15l/h in temp aus'??


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Genau das werde ich ja auch testen


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

wo es hier eh grad um den durchfluss geht.

wie messt ihr den durchfluss? hab mich eben mal umgesehen und 2 Durchflusssensoren von innovatek gefunden.
Die günstigere rechnet halt auf lüfterumdrehungen um und zeigt das im Bios an. die andere kann wohl Liter daten liefern, aber braucht dazu scheinbar diese irre teuren innovatek steuerungen.
Gibts da auch günstigere Kombis mit display so bis 100? oO


----------



## |L1n3 (28. April 2008)

holla
hab den thread nicht ganz mitverfolgt, aber ich kann sagen, dass dies durchaus einfach möglich ist wie geplant.
Dies wird auch in Industrie-Anlagen so verbaut.
Hab mal nen Bild angehangen von ner Anlage, welche mein Vater letztens gebaut hat.

edit:
hmm mein dad hat die digicam mitgenommen ^^ mist

naja ich male dann mal was (siehe Anhang)
naja nicht perfekt, der zusammenlauf ist eigentlich für wenig wiederstand gebaut.
Also zwei Bögen aufgeschnitten und längst aneinander geschweist.


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

jop, einen vorteil MUSS es eigentlich geben. Beide Pumpen starten mit einem Druck von quasi 0, da der AGB den druck eh zurücksetzt. Und dann pumpen sie beide in ein rohr, da dort nun 2x Wasser ankommt, erhöht sich der durchfluss. Zwar nicht additiv, aber kleiner werde oder gleich bleiben kann physikalisch nicht gehen.


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2008)

Ich nutze diesen Durchflussmesser: Aquatuning

Den kann man an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen und dann die Umdrehungen in Liter umrechnen.


----------



## Fifadoc (28. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich nutze diesen Durchflussmesser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserk




hmm, keke. danke.
aber wenn du das ding da liegen hast, kannst du mir sicher sagen. ob man die LED austauschen kann, oder? eine Blaue LED in einem roten rechner sähe arg blöde aus ^^


----------



## |L1n3 (28. April 2008)

so die digicam ist verfügbar
so sieht das ganze aus (siehe anhang)

Links sieht man wie die 2 Pumpenausgänge zusammenlaufen (werden).
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als das Foto gemacht wurde ist die zweite Pumpe leider nocht nicht eingebaut, da diese erst noch besorgt werden muss. Allerdings ist das auch nicht die erste Anlage dieser Art, die mein Vater gebaut hat.

Die beiden Pumpen rechts sind aber auch ergänzend, wobei dort eine für einen hohen Betriebsdruck und die andere für einen hohen Durchsatz sorgt (das ist der teil den ich nicht so ganze verstehe aber so wurds mir sinngemäß erzählt).
Und ich kann euch sagen da ist wumms dahinter ... wenn die alle gleichzeitig anlaufen ruckeln die Rohre, die von der Decke abgehangen sind mit einem kräftigen zug 1 Meter hin und her ! (wurde natürlich nachträglich verstärkt befestigt, damit die schweißnähte nicht aufreißen)

also gut ..
ist halt nur um eurer Fachsimpeln zu belegen


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2008)

Teile sind gerade angekommen. Werde hoffentlich heute abend noch dazu kommen, das Ganze zu testen  Denn morgen gehts auf Abschlussfahrt und dann bin ich länger nicht da.

mfg


----------



## der8auer (2. Mai 2008)

So  Test ist gelungen.

Erst mal ein kleines Bild des Testaufbaus in Reihenschaltung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnisse:

Gemessen mit Innovatek Flow-Meter Pro:

Pumpe einzeln:

500 U/min = 0,471 l/min = 28,26 l/h

Pumpen parallel:

530 U/min = 0,5 l/min = 30 l/h

Pumpen in Reihe:

590 U/min = 0,556 l/min = 33,36 l/h

Aufbau:
*AGB1* --> *Pumpe1* --> *Pumpe2* --> *Flow-Meter* --> *360er Radiator* --> *CPU1* --> *RAM1* --> *RAM2* --> *RAM3* --> *RAM4* --> *CPU2* --> *240er Radiator* --> *Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matic Radiator* --> *AGB2* --> *AGB1*

Beim parallelen Aufbau wurde vor und hinter den Pumpen jeweils ein Y Verbinder angebracht.

Fazit:
Lohnen sich 2 Pumpen in einem Kreislauf? Ich würde sagen: Nein. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist bei mir im System kaum messbar. Das Geld für eine 2. Pumpe würde ich lieber in einen Zusatzradiator investieren.

mfg der8auer


----------



## Steal-Angel (2. Mai 2008)

Sehr cool, vielen dank an dich!


----------



## Dr.House (2. Mai 2008)

Okay . Ganz großer Dank erstmal für die Mühe.

Mir war klar dass,das nicht viel bringt aber gleich so wenig.

Wieso läuft die Pumpe mit 500 U/min ? Ist das auf max ?

Fazit: Inzwischen habe ich mir einen Black Ice GT Stealth 360 dazugekauft.
Jetzt muss ich den auch irgendwo unterbringen im Case. ?


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2008)

Das sind die Werte des Flow Meter und ja das sind die maximalen bzw dauerhaften Werte. Bei dem großen System auch kein Wunder.


----------



## xQlusive (3. Mai 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Okay . Ganz großer Dank erstmal für die Mühe.
> 
> Mir war klar dass,das nicht viel bringt aber gleich so wenig.
> 
> ...



hast ja im Dekel tendenziell noch genug platz, bin ehct mal gespannt auf die temperatur werte^^ mit 2x 360ern 

sonst extern geht nur oben auffem case drauf alles andere sieht besch***en
aus.


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Mai 2008)

ich bin überrascht, dass die steigerung echt so gering ist. oO
aber scheinbar lohnt sich echt gar nix von beidem. da lohnt es wohl am meisten, wenn man 2 kreisläufe baut!!!

danke für den test


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2008)

@8auer:
mit welchem takt waren die messungen?


----------



## |L1n3 (5. Mai 2008)

Also die Ergebnisse sind echt nich so berauschend .. allerdings ist die HPPS auch nicht besonders für sowas geeignet. Die Laing Ultra mit Plexi-deckel machen einen höheren Betriebsdruck, womit sich dann mit einer zweiten in Parralel-Schaltung eine ordentliche Steigerung erreichen sollte. Zusätzlich sollte man schauen ob man 2 kleine rückschlagventile gibt, welche man an die Ausgänge der Pumpen machen sollte (noch besser: kurz vor dem zusammenzweig) um zu verhindern, dass die beiden Pumpen "gegeneinander" arbeiten. Noch besser wäre, wenn an den Ausgängen noch verzögerte Ventile sind, sodass zuerst die Pumpen laufen, druck aufbauen und sich dann langsam, beide Ventile öffnet...

Nur so ein paar ideen .. aber sonderlich produktiv ist das ganze dann immernoch nicht, DENKE ICH !
Genau wie mit CF und SLI bei Grafikkarten sollte man bei den Pumpen statt 2 halbstarken doch lieber eine kräftige nehmen (welche leider dann wohl auch lauter ist...)


----------



## Klutten (5. Mai 2008)

Dem Durchfluss sind halt Grenzen gesetzt. Was bringt einem ein mörderisch hoher Druck, wenn schon am ersten Kühler die Gegenkraft sehr groß ist? Da im weiteren Kühlkreislauf dann alle Komponenten in Reihe gebaut sind, kann man dann nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## |L1n3 (5. Mai 2008)

Ja stimmt auch wieder ...
Da müssten die Komponenten Parralel versorgt werden..
also etwa so:


AGB -> Pumpe von dort verteilt auf CPU, Graka, NB und von allen 3 dann wieder auf einen reduziert in den Radiator ..


so halt irgendwie ..
das könnte doch was bringen .. sind nur nen haufen schläuche mehr dann .. und zusätzlich mehr wasserinhalt im System ..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2008)

vor allem ein massives problem mit der abstimmung der 3 wege untereinander...
parallel is nicht - war vor 5 jahren so, ist heute so und es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn in den nächsten 5 jahren jemand ein einfaches system findet, dass parallelbetrieb für hauptkomponenten erlaubt.


----------



## Fifadoc (6. Mai 2008)

bei der abstimmung gibt es vermutlich einen deutlichen unterschied des widerstandes. und das wasser wird dann vorwiegend den weg des geringsten widerstandes nehmen.
wirkliche gleichverteilung erhälst du dann auch nur, wenn du es schaffst an allen leitungen den nahezu gleichen widerstand zu schaffen...

und serienmäßig wird es sowas nie geben, denn dazu braucht man konkrete informationen über den gesamten kreislauf. 
Aber bauen "könnte" man es sicher, aber nur mit viel aufwand -.-


----------



## Andy386 (11. Mai 2009)

Also, ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung von Strömungstechnik und im Realen sowieso nicht, aber wie wäre denn bei folgendem Aufbau:
AGB-> eine Pumpe -> Kühler -> zweite Pumpe -> (Kühler/)Radi -> AGB ?
Also so, dass der Strömungswiederstand bei "Kühler" und "(Kühler/)Radi" etwa gleich ist.

Ich denke, bei normaler Reihenschaltung kann die zweite Pumpe ihr Potential nicht voll entfalten, da das Wasser ja schon einen recht hohen Druck hat...
... oder ist der überall gleich?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (12. Mai 2009)

die idee is ja ganz lustig!
aber durch den höheren durchfluss wird dien wasser bei gen grakas auch nicht kühler!
bau dir lieber 2 Kreisläufe (1*cpu, mobo+ 1* grakas)!
denke davon solltest du mehr haben!

Grüße MaeXxXchen


----------



## Skaos (12. Mai 2009)

ich hab davon auch nich so den plan, aber rein von der überlegung her.. kann mir nich vorstellen, dass das den pumpen auf dauer so gut tut, wenn die sich gegenseitig schwung mitgeben und ob das am ende so effektiv is.. überleg grad ob ein zweiter agb als ne art "bremse" der ersten pumpe nich ne möglichkeit wäre, so arbeitet jede pumpe wie es gedacht ist und du hast an beiden kühlern den gleichen druck bzw die volle power der jeweiligen laing drauf..
das dürfte zumindest klappen um den durchfluss zuerhöhen und den pumpen noch etwas sinn zu verleihen.. aber an den temps bringts doch am ende auch nix oder?!


----------



## Mario0837 (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn eine der beiden Pumpen ein bisschen stärker ist (was zu 99,9% so ist) ist irgendwann der eine AGB leer. Was dann passiert weiß jeder selbst. 
Überhaupt dürfte kein Mensch mehr Durchfluss als von einer Laing Ultra brauchen. Wenn doch, dann machen wohl nur zwei Kreisläufe sind.


----------



## Skaos (12. Mai 2009)

sollen die unterschiede da so groß sein, dass der eine überläuft und der andre leer wird? theoretisch sicher möglich, aber der muss bestimmt ne weile laufen bis sich dieses szenario einstellt, nich?!
aber an sich hast du recht.. die überlegung an sich mit 2 laing in einem kreislauf wird wohl schlicht und ergreifend quark bleiben


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

Mir ist nur kurz was eingefallen wie man es vieleicht machen könnte, also macht das folgende Sinn.

Einen AGB bauen indem zwei Laing integriert sind so mit können bei genügen wasser ziehen und sind schonmal nicht in reihe und der wiederstand ist auch überall gleich.

Dannach den Abstand beider Laing Ausläße messen und einen Y-Adapter anfertigen so das beide Ausläße den gleichen weg zur mitte haben.

Und dan am besten das mittlere Rohr also da wo es zusammen läuft dicker als G1/4 also G1/8 machen.

Natürlich müsste man dann auch passende Komponeten mit G1/8 verbauen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dr.House (12. Mai 2009)

1/8 ist weniger als 1/4 

Ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht der Parallele Betrieb (der8auer hat´s mal getestet )  . Lieber den EK-Dual-Laing Aufsatz kaufen und fertig.


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

OK, hast recht hab ich selbst nicht nachgedacht, ich meinte dann also G1/2. 

Aber egal war eh nur so ne fixe Idee und das es groß was gebracht hätte hätte ich eh nicht gedacht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dr.House (12. Mai 2009)

Bringt weniger als der Reihenschaltung und letztendlich ist das für die Temps ziemlich egal ob 206 l/h (bei mir) oder 260 l/h . Zweiter Radi bringt eh mehr.


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

OT:

@Dr.House

Deine Sig kommt echt mal gut, sieht aus als hättest zwei Geforce und drei ATI in einem Rechner. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

Andy386 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab nicht wirklich Ahnung von Strömungstechnik und im Realen sowieso nicht, aber wie wäre denn bei folgendem Aufbau:
> AGB-> eine Pumpe -> Kühler -> zweite Pumpe -> (Kühler/)Radi -> AGB ?
> Also so, dass der Strömungswiederstand bei "Kühler" und "(Kühler/)Radi" etwa gleich ist.
> 
> ...



Der Druck dürfte nicht überall gleich sein und die Lösung würde so vermutlich effizienter sein. Aber die Grundfrage bleibt: Verbessern sich die Wärmeübergänge durch die stärkere Strömung auch nur so stark, dass die zusätzliche Abwärme der Laing ausgeglichen wird?



Skaos schrieb:


> sollen die unterschiede da so groß sein, dass der eine überläuft und der andre leer wird? theoretisch sicher möglich, aber der muss bestimmt ne weile laufen bis sich dieses szenario einstellt, nich?!



Seit der Erfindung von Verschluss™ ist das nicht mehr möglich.



DanielX schrieb:


> Einen AGB bauen indem zwei Laing integriert sind so mit können bei genügen wasser ziehen und sind schonmal nicht in reihe und der wiederstand ist auch überall gleich.
> 
> Dannach den Abstand beider Laing Ausläße messen und einen Y-Adapter anfertigen so das beide Ausläße den gleichen weg zur mitte haben.



Stell dir in dem Szenario mal vor, was ist, wenn eine Pumpe etwas weniger leistet, als die andere...
Im (rechnereich) einfachsten Fall entspricht ihr maximaler Druck (d.h. 0 Durchfluss) dem Druck, der sich zwischen der stärkeren Pumpe und abfließendem Wasser einpendelt.
In der Realität dürfte es nicht ganz so grenzwertig sein, aber allein die Tatsache, dass die zweite Pumpe im Worst Case gar kein Wasser bewegt, macht klar, dass diese Lösung nicht so ganz optimale Ergebnisse bringt.


----------



## Andy386 (12. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Druck dürfte nicht überall gleich sein und die Lösung würde so vermutlich effizienter sein. Aber die Grundfrage bleibt: Verbessern sich die Wärmeübergänge durch die stärkere Strömung auch nur so stark, dass die zusätzliche Abwärme der Laing ausgeglichen wird?


Das hängt imho von den Komponenten ab... Also, besser gesagt, dem Druckabfall im Verhältnis zum maximalen Druck der Pumpe...
Das ganze effektiv rauszubekommen ist eh verdammt schwer zu lösen: Man müsste entweder den Durchflusswiederstand eines jeden Elementes rausbekommen, oder den Druck/Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an bestimmten Stellen messen können (z.B. nach der ersten Pumpe, am etwaigen Einbauort der zweiten und vorm AGB). Dann einbauen, Strömung nach der zweiten und vorm AGB messen, sich erstmal freuen und dann die Temps vergleichen...

[OT] Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass das WaKü-System durh den AGB nicht wirklich geschlossen ist... Hat schon mal jemand einen extrem hohen AGB direkt vor der Pumpe ausprobiert ? Meine Idee dahinter: Das Wasser strömt eh in den AGB und verliert dort den jew. Impuls bevor es wieder aufgesogen wird; ist der AGB dann aber recht hoch, muss die Pumpe aufgrund des Wasserdrucks weniger arbeiten und kann einen höheren Druck erzeugen... oder?


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Mai 2009)

Andy386 schrieb:


> [...]
> [OT] Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass das WaKü-System durh den AGB nicht wirklich geschlossen ist... Hat schon mal jemand einen extrem hohen AGB direkt vor der Pumpe ausprobiert ? Meine Idee dahinter: Das Wasser strömt eh in den AGB und verliert dort den jew. Impuls bevor es wieder aufgesogen wird; ist der AGB dann aber recht hoch, muss die Pumpe aufgrund des Wasserdrucks weniger arbeiten und kann einen höheren Druck erzeugen... oder?



Naja dadurch muss die Pumpe das Wasser aber höher pumpen und braucht mehr dazu mehr Druck das ganze wird sich wahrscheinlich ausgleichen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

Zweimal Nö - es ist geschlossen (oder ist dein AGB undicht) und es geht weder der Impuls verloren noch hat die AGB-Höhe einen Einfluss auf die Druckdifferenz an der Pumpe.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (12. Mai 2009)

macht doch lieber 2 kreisläufe und dann ist alles bestens!
1 für cpu und mobo, den anderen für die graka´s!


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Mai 2009)

Der Impuls geht "verloren" sonst wäre es ja ein Perpetuummobile und man müsste das Wasser nur einmal in Bewegung setzten...

Szenario mit Pumpe: Da die Pumpe  ja immer einen neuen/verstärkenden Impuls erzeugt->würde v Wasser gegen unendlich (Lichtgeschwindigkeit) gehen 

OnT Das mit den zwei Kreisläufen ist dann doch noch sinnvoller...


----------



## Andy386 (13. Mai 2009)

Äh, Ist es nicht so, dass das Wasser nach Passieren des AGB eigentlich nur noch angesogen wird ?


----------



## stromer007 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, von mir mal ein *ganz anderer Ansatz*:
Was passiert wenn man zwar nur *eine Pumpe* hat, dann aber (nach den Kühlern) eine Verzweigung auf *2 Radiatoren* (möglichst baugleich) baut, also *2 parallele Radiatoren in einem Kreislauf*?

Meiner Meinung nach müßte sich der *Gesamtwiederstand* im Kreislauf *verringern* was einen *höheren Durchfluss* zur Folge hat. Das ist von großem Vorteil, da mehr Wärme ins Wasser abgegeben werden kann.

Da allerdings die *Durchflußgeschwindigkeit im Radiator abnimmt*, kann (durch die längere Verweildauer des Wassers im Radiator) auch mehr Wärme an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben werden. -> Ein *doppelter Vorteil* also.

Man müßte aber wahrscheinlich in beide Zweige einen Durchflusssensor einbauen und ggf. in den besseren (weniger restriktiven) Zweig noch einen Kugelhahn um (ein WENIG) zu drosseln, so das über beide Radis Wasser läuft.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
Was haltet ihr von der Theorie?
Könnte es klappen?


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

Ich denke du erreichst eine bessere Kühleistung der Radiatoren wenn beide in Reihe geschaltet sind.
Die längere Verweildauer im Radiator macht diesen nur ineffizienter, da der Radi effektiver läuft je höher das Delta zwischen Wasser und Luft ist, wenn schnell reichlich warmes Wasser nachkommt sollte dieser effizienter laufen.
Bei einer Reihenschaltung hat man auch nicht den Aufwand des Abgleiches der Restriktivität der beiden Teilkreisläufe.


----------



## stromer007 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja da geb ich dir Recht. Auch diese Methode hat 2 Seiten. 
Aber hat das schon mal jemand getestet bzw. würde das testen?
Also Praxiswerte nachdem die Theorie ja (wie meißtens) grau ist?


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2009)

Was eine Überlegung wert wäre 

                              --------------------Pumpe 1 Radi 1
Kühler,AGB Y-Adapter--------------Y-Adapter
                              --------------------Pumpe 2 Radi 2

so kommt man näher an 2 Kreisläufe hin wenn man die Kühler auch noch auftrenntdann hat man fast schon 2


----------



## nemetona (13. Mai 2009)

Mir Persönlich ist kein Test in die Richtung bekannt.
Usertest klingt nach ein Fall für Bundy, da dieser sicherlich über die nötige Asrüstung verfügt.


----------



## stromer007 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich find auch das sich das nach einem Job für Bundy anhört. 
Ich wäre einmal für die Variante mit 2 Radiatoren mit je 1x Flowsensor und ggf. Kugelhahn
und andererseits mit 2 Pumpen, so wie "Monsterclock" vorgeschlagen hat.

Komm schon Bundy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

Monsterclock schrieb:


> Der Impuls geht "verloren" sonst wäre es ja ein Perpetuummobile und man müsste das Wasser nur einmal in Bewegung setzten...



Okay - natürlich geht ständig Impuls über Reibung verloren.
Aber gerade im AGB ist die am geringsten, da sich der Impuls auf eine größere Menge Wasser/einen größeren Querschnitt verteilt, was Geschwindigkeit und das Verhältniss Masse/Kontaktfläche minimiert und damit die Reibung verringert.



stromer007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, von mir mal ein *ganz anderer Ansatz*:
> Was passiert...


Es wird offensichtlich bunt&fett


> wenn man zwar nur [B][COLOR=red]eine Pumpe[/B] hat, dann aber (nach den Kühlern) eine Verzweigung auf [COLOR=red][B]2 Radiatoren[/B] (möglichst baugleich) baut, also [B][COLOR=red]2 parallele Radiatoren in einem Kreislauf[/B]?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach müßte sich der [B]Gesamtwiederstand[/B] im Kreislauf [B]verringern[/B] was einen [B]höheren Durchfluss[/B] zur Folge hat. Das ist von großem Vorteil, da mehr Wärme ins Wasser abgegeben werden kann.



Soweit richtig.



> Da allerdings die [B]Durchflußgeschwindigkeit im Radiator abnimmt[/B], kann (durch die längere Verweildauer des Wassers im Radiator) auch mehr Wärme an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben werden. -> Ein [B]doppelter Vorteil[/B] also.



Eingeschränkt bis gar nicht.
Natürlich steigt die Verweildauer im vergleich zu einem einzelnen Radi - in Vergleich zu zwei in Reihe geschalteten Radis bleibt sie aber genau gleich.
Bei einer Reihenschaltung ist aber die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit auch in den Radis höher, was den Wärmeübergang verbessert und der erste Radiator kann mit einer insgesamt höheren Temperatur arbeiten, was ihn effektiver macht.

Ob das gegenüber einem höheren Durchfluss in den Kühlern einen Vor- oder Nachteil ergibt, müsste man testen.



> Man müßte aber wahrscheinlich in beide Zweige einen Durchflusssensor einbauen und ggf. in den besseren (weniger restriktiven) Zweig noch einen Kugelhahn um (ein WENIG) zu drosseln, so das über beide Radis Wasser läuft.



Abgesehen von den Kosten würde der zusätzliche Wiederstand dieser Einrichtungen jeden Vorteil zu nichte machen.
Entweder "~gleich" reicht oder direkt "in Reihe".


----------



## MaeXxXchen (16. Mai 2009)

Wozu eigentlich so´n utopischer durchfluss??
rein physikalisch gesehen muss das wasser ja erst einmal ne chance haben sich zu erwärmen!
Mit nem ultradurchfluss kann man dies sicherlich vergessen!
deshalb ist der vorschlag mit dem zweiten radiator am vernünftigsten!
(durchflussgeschw. reduziert und verweildauer im radi erhöht)


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2009)

Mit höherer Durchflussgeschwindigkeit passiert das Kühlmittel den Radiator öfter im selben Zeitraum, daher relativiert sich der Vorteil der längeren Verweildauer im Radie


----------



## Dr.House (17. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste damals nicht was ich für eine Welle in Gang setze mit diesem Thread. 

Ich sage auch noch abschließend :

 - 2 Pumpen im Kreislauf lohnen sich nicht in Hinsicht auf die Kühlleistung
 - Paralleler Betrieb zweier Pumpen bringt nix (nur in Reihe) und ist teuer (der8auer hats getestet)
 - Grundsätzlich lohnt sich nur eine Reihen-Schaltung der Wakü-Komponenten im Kreislauf für beste Kühlleistung.


Ich hoffe das Thema ist jetzt auch erschöpft...


----------

